# DIMB IG Wiesbaden - Gründung geplant



## RheingauBiker (6. Dezember 2021)

Hallo miteinander,


wir möchten die DIMB IG Wiesbaden ins Leben rufen. Damit wollen wir eine Interessengemeinschaft für den Mountainbike-Sport vor Ort schaffen. Diese soll als Ansprechpartner für Mountainbiker und andere Interessengruppen wie Forst, Jagd, Naturschutz und Behörden dienen. Die IG Wiesbaden möchte aktiv den Sport in der Region stärken und Lösungen für mögliche Konflikte finden.

Neben dem Dialog mit Vertretern anderer Interessengruppen sind auch weitere Aktivitäten geplant: Die Legalisierung von Trails, Pressearbeit, geführte Touren, Biketreffs und Fahrtechnikkurse. Informationen zum Thema DIMB IG gibt es auf der Seite www.dimb.de/verein/dimb-igs-vor-ort. Die IG-Ordnung der DIMB findet ihr in der Infothek unter www.dimb.de/mitgliedschaft/meine_dimb.

Der mit der Gründung einer IG verbundene Aufwand ist überschaubar. Diesbezüglich stehen wir schon in engem Kontakt zur Geschäftsstelle. Zunächst braucht es ein Leitungsteam. In der Gründungsversammlung wird eine Sprecherin oder ein Sprecher und seine oder ihre Stellvertretung von den Anwesenden gewählt.

Habt Ihr Interesse an einer DIMB IG Wiesbaden und möchtet euch dort aktiv einbringen? Wir freuen uns auf eure Antworten.


Sportliche Grüße

Roland


----------



## RheingauBiker (7. Dezember 2021)

Für Mitte Januar 2022 wollen wir übrigens über Microsoft Teams unsere Gründungsveranstaltung abhalten. Interessierte können mit gerne eine PN schicken, damit wir sie mit einladen können.

Dann wären wir auch zu Beginn der neuen Saison handlungsfähig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RheingauBiker (7. Dezember 2021)

Was andere IGs so alles auf die Beine stellen, könnt ihr hier z. B. hier sehen:


----------



## Azmonator (20. Dezember 2021)

Super Sache, in der Ecke fehlt noch eine IG finde ich. Bin gespannt was dort auf die Beine gestellt werden kann!


----------



## mnassrnstein (20. Dezember 2021)

Super Idee! Wäre gerne dabei


----------



## RheingauBiker (22. Dezember 2021)

mnassrnstein schrieb:


> Super Idee! Wäre gerne dabei



Bekommen wir sogar aus Bingen Unterstützung? Super.

Wir planen für Januar die Gründungveranstaltung - online. Leider ist diese laut DIMB-Satzung ausschließlich für Mitglieder. Bist du im DIMB?


----------



## mnassrnstein (22. Dezember 2021)

RheingauBiker schrieb:


> Bekommen wir sogar aus Bingen Unterstützung? Super.
> 
> Wir planen für Januar die Gründungveranstaltung - online. Leider ist diese laut DIMB-Satzung ausschließlich für Mitglieder. Bist du im DIMB?


Ja ich bin bei den Gravity Pilots und somit auch beim DIMB.

LG Manuel


----------



## hallotv (5. Januar 2022)

Hallo Roland, bitte lade mich auch ein. Zur Zeit bin ich eher mit den Hofheimern/IG Taunus unterwegs, aber Wiesbaden interessiert mich.
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## RheingauBiker (6. Januar 2022)

Hallo Thomas,

cool, schick mir bitte deine Email per PN.

Ciao

Roland


----------



## RheingauBiker (21. Januar 2022)

Am 15.02.2022 findet unsere Gründungsversanstaltung statt. Vorgestern abend hat Florian von der Geschäftsstelle der DIMB die Einladung an alle Wiesbadender Mitglieder verschickt, die ich hier (auszugsweise) wiedergebe:


_Im Namen des Vorstands lade ich Dich zur Gründungsversammlung der IG Wiesbaden ein. Die Versammlung wird aufgrund der aktuellen pandemischen Lage online erfolgen. Den Zugang zur Videokonferenz werde ich Dir rechtzeitig Anfang Februar schicken.



*Termin*
_

_15.02.2022_
_19:30 Uhr_
_Online/Videokonferenz (MS TEAMS)_
_

*Tagesordnung*
_

_Begrüßung_
_Allgemeine Information über die DIMB_
_Kurzvorstellung der Teilnehmenden_
_Vorstellung der IG Wiesbaden
Aufgaben, Zweck
Ideen, Wünsche, Vorstellungen, Ziele_
_Wahl der IG-Leitung/Pandemiebedingt: Kommissarische Ernennung der online gewählten IG-Leitung durch den Vorstand
SprecherIn
StellvertreterIn_
_Allgemeine Diskussion_
_Verabschiedung
_
_

Ich freue mich auf zahlreiche Teilnahme. Vielleicht willst Du Dich ja auch persönlich in der IG engagieren?

Gerne kannst Du mir Deine Teilnahme mitteilen, das erleichtert mir die Organisation.



Bei Fragen und Anregungen zur IG Wiesbaden melde Dich bitte._


----------



## RheingauBiker (6. Februar 2022)

Die Einladung mit derm MS-Teams-Link wurde an alle DIMB-Mitglieder aus Wiesbaden verschickt. Wer keine bekommen hat, und DIMB-Mitglied ist, kann sich bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RheingauBiker (17. Februar 2022)

Es ist vollbracht!

Am 15.02.2022 haben wir die IG Wiesbaden der DIMB gegründet.

Unsere vorrangingen Ziele sind:

Als Ansprechpartner für den Forst, die politischen Gremien und die Ämter unseren Sport und unsere Interessen zu vertreten.
Trails zu legalisieren und zu pflegen.
Touren und Fahrtechniktraing anzubieten.

Wir werden die Ziele auch noch genauer definieren, aber soweit waren wir uns da schon alle einig.

Kommissarisch wurden ernannt:

Sprecher: Roland
Stellvertreter: Philipp


----------

